# US EMT to Norway



## MKMac

Hey, I am currently an EMT in the US but I have been looking to move to Norway. I have been hitting a wall trying to find out how to carry my EMT job to Norway. I have five years under my belt already so I would rather not have to switch to a totally different career there.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

MKMac said:


> Hey, I am currently an EMT in the US but I have been looking to move to Norway. I have been hitting a wall trying to find out how to carry my EMT job to Norway. I have five years under my belt already so I would rather not have to switch to a totally different career there.
> Any help is greatly appreciated.



Hi Mac,

I can't offer any assistance, but I do have a question for you. I haven't heard of Norway as an attractive alternative overseas destination for EMTs/Paramedics. Could you explain to me what you find attractive about Norway? Their pay? Their work-life/home-life balance? The reason I ask is because once I have some paramedic time under my belt I'd like to look at overseas assignments, and Norway may be added to the list.

Thanks!
M.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I can't comment on Norway, but as an American who immigrated to nearby Denmark, you wont be able to be licensed as an EMT/paramedic or work on the ambulance until your fluent in Danish (or in this case Norwegian)


----------



## SandpitMedic

And brush up on your Shakespeare!


----------



## MKMac

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> I can't offer any assistance, but I do have a question for you. I haven't heard of Norway as an attractive alternative overseas destination for EMTs/Paramedics. Could you explain to me what you find attractive about Norway? Their pay? Their work-life/home-life balance? The reason I ask is because once I have some paramedic time under my belt I'd like to look at overseas assignments, and Norway may be added to the list.
> 
> Thanks!
> M.


Hey,
So I am actually looking to move to Norway to live with my boyfriend as a US-Norway relationship is hard to handle for long. The country is absolutely beautiful though and the people are nice. The pay also helps, but their taxes balance everything out. Even though America has a high standard of living I have to say that Norway exceeds us.


----------



## irishboxer384

ridiculously hot women and ridiculously expensive. 'cool' country though! but id say its going to be harder than rocking horse **** to get an emt job there.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Yeah
Horse **** hard

Lmfao!

Are you hott?


----------



## akflightmedic

Good luck! I can only speak from a recent contract I bid on regarding Norway and another country in that area for some US work going on in a remote US base in Arctic Circle.

1. In order to work EMS you MUST be bilingual.
2. Your education is going to need to be higher than "just a US EMT" curriculum. While Norway has some "short program" EMTs, they have been transitioning away from that for well over a decade and they have implemented college degree requirements along with long internship periods.
3. Collective bargaining units, get to know them, learn to love them. This was singlehandedly one of the toughest contracts I ever bid on as each job title I was trying to hire had its own collective bargaining requirements. And then trying to implement adequate staffing around the VERY low hours and very HIGH vacation requirements...ugh!!!


----------



## SandpitMedic

akflightmedic said:


> Good luck! I can only speak from a recent contract I bid on regarding Norway and another country in that area for some US work going on in a remote US base in Arctic Circle.
> 
> 1. In order to work EMS you MUST be bilingual.
> 2. Your education is going to need to be higher than "just a US EMT" curriculum. While Norway has some "short program" EMTs, they have been transitioning away from that for well over a decade and they have implemented college degree requirements along with long internship periods.
> 3. Collective bargaining units, get to know them, learn to love them. This was singlehandedly one of the toughest contracts I ever bid on as each job title I was trying to hire had its own collective bargaining requirements. And then trying to implement adequate staffing around the VERY low hours and very HIGH vacation requirements...ugh!!!



Sounds like the commoners here have been doing it wrong the whole time. 

Eh, AK?


----------



## Sr Dingdong

I´m an EMT working in Norway, and as the others say, your biggest hurdle will most likely be becoming fluent enough in norwegian to work here. In the Oslo and Akershus ambulance service we do have one US paramedic (and several other foreigners) already tho, and we are always in need of people, so if you get the working permit and language skills necessary its definitely within grasp. 

I cant say about the other ambulance services, but for the Oslo and Akershus EMS it will probably be sufficient with the EMT education to get a job as what we call assistant here (without making any guarantees). Other people who work here as assistants are typically med students, nurses with some relevant experience, army medics and EMTs/medics from other countries, i.e. persons with relevant experience but no official authorization.
In most of the EMS services around the country its a lack of authorized personell but the authorization probably wont be obtainable for you for at least 4-5 years.

The pay is not very good compared to other jobs with similar education, but enough to live comfortably and go on a vacation every now and then and/or buy most of what you want. If you live with your boyfriend and you both are fully employed you will make enough money.
I have an EMT authorization and 10 years seniority now, and my pay is pretty good, I would say.

Expect to be working part time and be available on short notice the first months/year(s). For me it has almost never been a problem getting enough shifts and even overtime, but it meant never saying no to work when I got a call and being willing to work the least attractive shifts. The more shifts you turn down, the less you will be offered. 
However, it has enabled me to save up money to travel and be away for months at a time, so I wont complain about it one bit. 

You´ll probably be able to find temporary work in the food and beverage or hospitality industry while improving your Norwegian too, if you make an effort. Or somewhere else where you dont need to speak a lot of norwegian.

The economy is still good here, although the low oil prices has been affecting the country a little bit. I dont know for how long it will continue, kinda feel like we are living on borrowed time so to speak. So get over here while its still good  

If you have any other questions, just ask, and I´ll answer to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## systemet

Just wanted to add, don't underestimate how much time it takes to learn a second language, or how high a level of fluency you're going to need to work EMS.  Even if you immerse yourself completely in the language and find a job working with Norwegian speakers, you're probably looking at 2 years or more.  

On the upside, it's a germanic language, with relatively simple grammar (much of which makes way more sense than English).  But you're planning on interacting with people who are extremely stressed in high pressure situations, where communication is key.  It takes a lifetime to pick up a lot of subtle cultural differences and linguistic nuances. Probably 90 % + of all Norwegians are fluent in English, but you're going to run into older people who may not speak it, and deal with many people who are unable to speak it well under duress, and quite reasonably expect that their emergency medical personnel are fluent in the language of the country they're living in.

It's not impossible, but it would be much easier to take advantage of free university studies, and do something like train as a nurse, or doctor.


----------



## ExEMTNor

In Norway EMT is 4 years full time ed.
PMT takes 9 years, -full time. ( Norwegian EMT, -minimum 2 years full time job, -then 3 years at Univerety. )




Then it`s the drivertraining. ...




( -Sane people here laugh of U.S. driver "training" 



 ) We laugh of the deathrate per Mile / Km. ...
-We Kill overself ten times less then unskilled U.S. "drivers" -in a immensly more demanding job, -****ty roads, -mutch harder job in average !
I don`t plan for seeking a job in the U.S. ( -Im not Insane ) !
Language. ...


----------



## ExEMTNor

After 5 minutes on the evning shift with my new U.S. trained "Nurce and EMT" we got a "Cardiac arrest". 
Utterly useless. ..!
20 seconds after the day-shift started, -the day after i rushed into my bosses office, -holding my radio and keys over theyr head. ...
Made it clear that i would, -newer in my life take orders from sutch an unskilled person. Gave them 10 seconds to take a choice. ...
-They knew me, -would have some pain on they`r head, -and miss a Norwegian EMT in they`r service, -in seconds.
-I don`t take orders from Ammatuores ..! That "U.S. "Trained" Nurse / EMT vas newer my boss. ...
-Glad i am Norwegian


----------



## ExEMTNor

During "Norwegian EVOK" training, my main instructor started to "clear his througt" at 230 Km.T. Hr. 
- ( 142.92 Mp.H ) He started to cough at 240 Km.T. ( 
149.13 Mp.H ). ... How do that work for you, -in a parking-lot. ..?


For å kjøre kjøretøy under utrykning må du ha kompetansebevis for utrykningskjøring.

For å ta kompetansebeviset må du oppfylle følgende krav før du kan gjennomføre opplæring:

oppfylle helsekravene for førerkortgruppe 3, inkludert kompetansebevis
ha fylt 20 år
ha hatt førerrett for personbil klasse B sammenhengende de siste 2 årene
kunne dokumentere arbeidsforhold eller frivillig arbeid som betinger et behov for å kjøre utrykning
Du må levere helseattest til kursarrangøren eller en av Statens vegvesens trafikkstasjoner.
Opplæring​Du må gjennomføre obligatorisk opplæring for utrykningskjøring, og bestå teoriprøve og oppkjøring. Opplæringen tar du hos en godkjent kursarrangør. Se oversikt over godkjente kursarrangører (PDF).
Teoriprøve​Du kan ta teoriprøven for utrykning når til og med trinn tre i opplæringen er gjennomført. Opplæringen må være meldt inn til Statens vegvesen og helseattesten må være levert inn. Teoriprøven tar du ved drop-in på en trafikkstasjon. Ved oppmøte må du vise gyldig legitimasjon og betale for prøven.
Oppkjøring​Du kan ta oppkjøring for utrykning når teoriprøven er avlagt, og all obligatorisk opplæring er gjennomført og meldt inn til Statens vegvesen. Ved oppmøte må du vise gyldig legitimasjon og betale for prøven.
Hvis teoriprøven ikke er bestått, må den bestås innen tre måneder etter du har bestått oppkjøringen.
Når du har gjennomført opplæringen og bestått prøvene får du utstedt nytt førerkort påført kode 160.
Fornyelse​Kompetansebeviset for utrykning er gyldig i fem år. For å fornye det må du møte på en trafikkstasjon og ha med deg følgende:

gyldig legitimasjon.
helseattest som viser at du oppfyller helsekravene for førerkortgruppe 3, inkludert kompetansebevis.
dokumentasjon på arbeidsforhold eller frivillig arbeid som betinger et behov for å kjøre utrykning.
Er beviset ditt utløpt, er det flere vilkår som må oppfylles før du kan fornye.
Du kan ikke fornye kompetansebevis for utrykning etter fylte 70 år.
Utrykningskompetanse fra et annet EØS-land​Godkjenning av utrykningskompetanse, i form av kode 160, kan gis også til personer som har tilegnet seg tilsvarende kvalifikasjoner (kompetanse) i en annen EØS-stat eller Sveits gjennom utdanning og yrkeserfaring. Les mer om hvordan du søker om godkjenning.
LAST NED​
Godkjente kursarrangører for utrykning kode 160.pdf
Læreplan kompetansebevis for utrykning.pdf
Sist oppdatert:   3. august 2020

Fikk du hjelpen du trengte?

He started to Cough at 240.


----------



## ExEMTNor

Then it`s the "Winter training" -Police here plow upp 6 - 7 mountainlakes around contry for testing and training.
I was on a 7 Km. long track, using "outdated" policecars. Rally was the hobby of my instructors, -trained  police instructors. ...
-A long weekend, -flat out on ice


----------



## CCCSD

Wonderful Ego training.


----------



## ExEMTNor

We ( Norway + E.U. ) are on a different level then you ( -Read U.S. )
Just a fact


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Norway only recently started a 3 year bachelor degree for paramedics, just a few years back. What is "PMT"? Hopefully a medical doctor if it takes 9 years. I actually ended up obtaining a paramedic license in Denmark at the time Norway's first paramedic bachelor class was starting.

https://www.emsworld.com/article/218349/insights-oslo#:~:text=Traditionally, becoming a paramedic in,of classes at the university.&text=As an ambulance worker, you,hours) to become a paramedic.


----------



## ffemt8978

This is not Reddit...if you want to complain about US debt, do it there, not here.


----------



## ExEMTNor

CCCSD, -how mutch are you good for ?
Does EMT / PMT pay well ower there


----------



## ffemt8978

ExEMTNor said:


> CCCSD, -how mutch are you good for ?
> Does EMT / PMT pay well ower there


Never mind.  Thread closed.


----------

